
Wolfenstein 1-D (2011) - ttubrian
http://www.wonder-tonic.com/wolf1d/
======
rbosinger
I just left this open in another tab and I'm jamming to these sweet tunes.

------
qnaal
damn- I thought it would take advantage of the 2d nature of wolfenstein's
gameplay, to make an fps that played exactly the same, but without the
vertical display dimension...

this basically a more action-y 'linearrpg'
[http://www.sophiehoulden.com/games/thelinearrpg/](http://www.sophiehoulden.com/games/thelinearrpg/)
(also flash)

------
ctdonath
Amusing.

Can we change the assignment of "shoot" to something other than Ctrl? Ctrl-
left/right switches desktops on OS X.

~~~
bm5k
The first thing anyone should do when booting an OS X box for the first time
is change this (IMO stupid) keyboard shortcut.

~~~
lolsal
Why is it stupid? I find it useful.

~~~
ajuc
Ctrl+left/right jumps to the previous/next word in text editors. Since
forever. Together with shift it selects the whole word.

------
Kenji
I love it! I first thought it's HTML5 but it's Flash. Either way, looks like a
fun project.

------
ArekDymalski
Great idea. However seeing what is behind the closed door takes away some of
the excitement.

------
bobajeff
This is what I got on my phone.

"SORRY

WOLFESTIEN 1-D REQUIRES THE FOLLOWING:

FLASH PLAYER 10

286 COMPUTER

528K OF CONVENTIONAL MEMORY

3 MEG OF HARD DRIVE SPACE

SOUNDBLASTER PRO RECOMMENDED"

------
Fastidious
Before you even click, Flash is required. No Flash, nothing to see.

~~~
freehunter
Agreed. It's pretty cool, but if you don't have Flash installed it's not a
reason to install Flash.

------
Eupolemos
"Please specify 3.5 or 5.25 disk when ordering" :o)

------
ShoePooPoo
this game is so epic

------
dang
Discussed 4 years ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2894141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2894141).
(Reposts don't count as dupes after about a year.)

